# Convertidor de 12V DC a 120V AC automático



## luisvargas (Oct 2, 2007)

alguien me puede regalar un plano sencillo de un convertidor de 12v dc /120v ac, y por favor me indique que tipo onda da a la salida,cuadrdada, triangular, para mi ejercicio necesiot una que de salida senoidal
gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 2, 2007)

hola amigo no se nada se señales pero te paso estos link para que le heches un ojo 

http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/libros/libro03/4-045.zip 

http://www.telefonica.net/web2/pantufloagonza/solar3.htm 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=345


----------



## JV (Oct 2, 2007)

Los inversores son de salida cuadrada o cuasisenoidal. Con forma senoidal pura no vas a conseguir tan fácil. De salida triangular nunca vi.

No indicaste el detalle mas importante que es la potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2007)

Si el covertidor es de poca potencia es relativamente sencillo.
Si pretendes mas de unos 20 W de potencia es muy complicado y como te dice JV hay que morir en una cuasisenoidal.


----------



## luisvargas (Oct 3, 2007)

bueno, no hay forma de convertir esa onda, algun circuito en especial, es decir, de cuasisenoidal a senoidal,ahora yo queria un convertidor de 100 a 500 W, que pena no contestar antes


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2007)

Para que necesitas honda senoidal ?


----------



## luisvargas (Oct 4, 2007)

bueno, para esta aplicacion, no se podria utlizar un PWM, quisiera utlizarlo en algunos electrodomesticos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

si es para unos electrodomesticos arma cualquiera, pero tomando en cuenta la potencia.(creo que lo de la onda senoidal no afecta nada)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Para casi cualquier electrodomestico te servira la onda cuadrada, ni siquiera cuasisenoidal, si piensas conectar dispositivos electronicos TV, PC, Audio, Etc la onda cuasisenoidal te andara bien en el 99% de los casos.


----------



## JV (Oct 4, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Para casi cualquier electrodomestico te servira la onda cuadrada, ni siquiera cuasisenoidal, si piensas conectar dispositivos electronicos TV, PC, Audio, Etc la onda cuasisenoidal te andara bien en el 99% de los casos.



En efecto, es como indica Fogonazo. Es muy caro llegar a obtener una onda senoidal pura.

Saludos.


----------



## luisvargas (Oct 5, 2007)

gracias a todos por la información , pero la duda ahora es, si coloco una bateria de automovil. 
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_convertidor12DCa120AC_UPS.asp
aca esta un diagrama de bloques similar al que quiero,la pregunta es si vario el amperaje de entrada del circuito esto cambiara la potencia del convertidor, es decir, los transistores de potencia tendrian que cambiar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2007)

El convertidor TOMA lo que necesita, asi le pongas 1 o 10 baterias.
El convertidor tomara la corriente que necesite de acuerdo a la carga que le coloques a la salida de 120VCA.

Resumen: No hay que cambiar nada

Antes de encarar la construccion averigua el precio del transformador, es el componente mas caro.

Suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## alejandro_oo (Oct 5, 2007)

Es correcto lo que menciona Fogonazo, el transformador es el componente de más alto costo en un Inversor, lo mejor es que calcules más o menos el consumo total y sobre eso ordenes el transformador, ni mucho más ni mucho menos, este es el que determina la capacidad de tu inversor pero no exagerar.

Ese esquema de inversor que mencionas no se autorregula, de modo que la salida ira en proporción de la entrada, esto es un tremendo problema cuando comienza la descarga de la batería y también se puede volver inestable en presencia de algunas cargas, claro si quieres algo muy simple pues esta bien.

No te recomiendo el uso del 2N3055 para la potencia, es mejor que implementes mosfet, por ejemplo el NTP60N06 es ideal para estos usos (o similares).

Saludos,


----------

